# I need some zoos ID



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had these zoo for awhile and I have never seen them anywhere else and I can't find them listed anywhere. So if anyone would happen to know what they are I'll be able to sleep better at night(LOL) I just like to know the names of everything in my tanks...Thanks


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nobody? not even a guess?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Pic is really to fuzzy to get a good look at them.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

tike said:


> Pic is really to fuzzy to get a good look at them.


 That's it that's how they look


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't know but I'm leaning towards a type of Palythoa.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Don't know but I'm leaning towards a type of Palythoa.


It's not any type of palythoa it is a zoo.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

tike said:


> Pic is really to fuzzy to get a good look at them.


 Here is a better pic


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nobody??? Not even a guess?


----------



## doknochrisan (Nov 29, 2009)

yellow zoas? sunflower?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

doknochrisan said:


> yellow zoas? sunflower?


 Sunflower have a yellow mouth these have a green mouth


----------

